

Silicon Valley Luminaries Bet on Clinkle, a Payments Start-Up - ScottBurson
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/27/silicon-valley-luminaries-bet-on-clinkle-a-payments-start-up/?src=recg

======
gojomo
Anyone used this and have a guess as to what's involved -- Bluetooth Low
Energy? Geofencing? Ad-hoc/rendezvous over wifi? Ultrasonic acoustics?

